# Cookie Messages



## Zoob1234 (Jul 22, 2019)

Is anyone else getting repeated cookie messages while using this forum? They pop up every time I click on a new page/thread and reoccur when I log back in.

Is there a way to stop them coming up?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

AdGuard


----------



## Zoob1234 (Jul 22, 2019)

Cheers man


----------

